# Bed Shredders



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not too overly concerned but I think it would help to hear from others with dogs who are chewers or bed shredders. 

My GSD is doing well at one year and it's been a learning experience figuring out what he can sleep on and what he can't! I've bought many beds and he's shredded them all. I've even sat with him and trained him not to do it but when my back is turned or I'm in another room, it is shredded in less than ten minutes. I notice it is the beds stuffed with any kind of foam or filling that he particularly shreds with such gusto. 

I bought him a Kong bed a month ago and I sprayed Bitter Apple all along the seams, on all the zippers and across most of the fabric. I turned my back to make lunch. In less than 30 minutes the bed was shredded and foam fluffs were all over the floor. 

He has lots of chew toys around to chew on. I've been told to wait until he has calmed down and grown out of any teething stages or puppyhood, and only invest in a dog bed at 2 or 3+ years of age. 

He sleeps on a big queen sized folded fleece blanket now as it is cheap to replace and he doesn't chew much on it as there's no filling.

Any other stories, help, suggestions on this?

__________

I should also add: He does not chew any human-owned belongings such as socks, blankets, pillows etc. He doesn't chew on tabletop objects and never advances to taking things at liberty in his mouth. He is trained not to. But there is something about filled dog beds that he just can't get enough shredding out of. Why?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

My pup went through two beds that I bought her when she was 8-9 weeks old. She's terrible with this type of thing. She doesn't chew on my own bed, or the furniture, but if it's designated as hers or in her little space that is Her area, then she goes crazy. She completely tore it apart in a matter of minutes, both times. She doesn't like sleeping on blankets either. She won't shred them, but will avoid it like the plague. She will stuff herself as far away as possible from the blankets. It's kind of funny actually. She seems to enjoy sleeping on hard floor, be it wood or tile. I don't know if it's because it's a lot cooler, or she just prefers it. I don't think she'll ever sleep properly on a bed in any case.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Salix said:


> I've been told to wait until he has calmed down and grown out of any teething stages or puppyhood, and only invest in a dog bed at 2 or 3+ years of age.
> 
> He sleeps on a big queen sized folded fleece blanket now as it is cheap to replace and he doesn't chew much on it as there's no filling.
> 
> Any other stories, help, suggestions on this?


I think you're on the right track here. If he accidentally ingests the stuffing, it can kill him.



Salix said:


> But there is something about filled dog beds that he just can't get enough shredding out of. Why?


Because it's so much FUN! And because it's his. My dogs know what things are mine, and what things I have given to them and are now theirs. They won't touch the things that are mine, but if something is theirs, it's _theirs._ They don't make the distinction that, "This is my bed for sleeping, not for chewing,' and "This is my water bowl for drinking, not for playing motorboat and getting water all over the kitchen." He just knows it's HIS!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian has eaten three and a half dog beds, we quit buying beds because it was wasting money. He now sleeps on two queens size blankets. Maybe one day he won't eat them, I want to get him a Kundra Bed! 

Quality Dog Beds, Cat Beds, Dog Cots & Dog Crate Beds | Kuranda


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my 9 month old also went through two blankets :/ he now has a pile of old sheets for his crate at night and an old queen sized comforter for the floor as well.

i can't wait for the day i can get a nice clean good quality looking bed that both of them can share **sigh**


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunny's almost 2 yrs old and he has finally stopped shredding his beds. The bitter apple will only last a short while because of its alcohol contend.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Killian has eaten three and a half dog beds, we quit buying beds because it was wasting money. He now sleeps on two queens size blankets. Maybe one day he won't eat them, I want to get him a Kundra Bed!
> 
> Quality Dog Beds, Cat Beds, Dog Cots & Dog Crate Beds | Kuranda


This looks quite good. I live in BC Canada and would pay the extra $40 shipping cost on top of the $80 for the large size for Denver. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Salix said:


> This looks quite good. I live in BC Canada and would pay the extra $40 shipping cost on top of the $80 for the large size for Denver. Thanks for sharing the link.


I really want one, we usually spend a little over 100 dollars for each dog bed, so one of these would be amazing!! I'm waiting to have a little mad money before I get this one, probably around tax refund time...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

This link makes me want it even more!!! :wub: Look at that puppy!!!!!

German Shepherd | The Right Bed For Your Breed | Speak! the Speak! The Kuranda Dog Beds Blog Blog


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've been really lucky. I always start out with a towel, then a blanket. When they prove they are good and don't chew the bedding I get one of those foam mattress pads and wrap them in a blanket, then a sheet this way I only have to wash the sheet. 
Lakota has always loved cushy beds but for some reason she does a nesting thing on the bed and the sheet always ends up in a ball. Guess that is better than chewing it.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Fortunately my guys never did this but if they did then they'd have no bed at all.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

Nova used to destroy dog beds everytime I left, she was fine when I was there but she has horrible seperation anxiety!
I buy Kirkland dog beds at Costco, they are really nice, and only $20 so easy to replace.


----------



## dixiecup (Mar 21, 2011)

Dixie was fine up with her beds and blankets up until about 5-6 months, we would come home from work and her bed and blankets would be fluff floating around her kennel in the backyard. We tried replacing it once and the same thing happened. Since then we have left her with nothing in her kennel and nothing in her crate at night where she sleeps. Sometimes I feel bad she doesn't have a fluffy place to rest her head, but honestly I think she prefers the bare floor. Especially in the heat, she will choose to lay on the tile rather than the carpet any day. Maybe when she gets a little bit older we will be able to try with the bed again, because I worry about her hips.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> This link makes me want it even more!!! :wub: Look at that puppy!!!!!
> 
> German Shepherd | The Right Bed For Your Breed | Speak! the Speak! The Kuranda Dog Beds Blog Blog


I did not see that! It seems very very helpful especially on deciding what material to choose for the resting/nesting area not to mention the suggestion for aluminum frames. 

I thought a Large would be sufficient but they're suggesting Extra Large for the average GSD?!! Denver is close to 100lbs.. Now I am really confused. I think I would email them just incase before ordering.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have two Kuranda beds, one is 10 years old, the other one is 6 years old. They don't look so pretty anymore, but they have survived our most determined chewers.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Yep- Dooney started it about 5 months of age as well- sheets, towels, blankets, fluffy beds- she eats them all. I found one blanket she won't chew on, it was a throw blanket for our couch, kind of like sherpa material ? That is now her "bed" i keep a regular pet bed (from TJ Maxx) for her in the living room, I will get her a good quality bed when she is about 2- until then, i am not spending more than 20 bucks on a bed for her! she only chewed on her bedding in the crate (boredom i think) Good luck!!


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

i feel so bad for you! buying bed after bed like that!

i was pretty sure tony was the worst when i go to the bathroom and he happens not to follow me so i figured id give him a chance. well in about two minutes my house was littered with kleenex tissues!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When my dog was a puppy she would shred any bed that had the type of fiber fill stuffing in it that they put in stuffed animals. She didn't shred ones that have foam rubber. Once she got used to not shredding her bed we were able to use fiber-filled.


----------

